# chevrolet S10 1998



## digital09 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo y quiero conseguir el diagrama electrcico *chevrolet s10 1998*
o que digan donde puedo conseguirlo.

gracias.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola

Has probado en google ???

Por ejemplo aca

http://www.wiringdiagrams21.com/search/s10+air+conditioning+electrical+schematic+98


----------



## digital09 (Oct 31, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda pero esta muy pequeño cunado trato de ampliar no se distingue nada


----------



## maligno (Nov 1, 2009)

mira este  
http://arrc.epnet.com/autoasp/listvec.asp?sid=12121475&uid=s8393054.main.autorefctr&mk=CHEVROLET&yr=1998&md=S10%20PICKUP


----------

